# Remington V3 thoughts? “Updated”



## FOLES55 (Sep 11, 2018)

Wife gave me a green light for a new duck gun and was looking at the Remington V3. Figured what better than to ask you guys? It will be used for dove and turkey also.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2018)

I can't comment personally on thr v3 but I haven't heard much good come from the Remington camp as far as shotguns in a long while. I know it's chiche by now but sticking with  the 3 B's are going to get you a tried and true shotgun and all 3 I'd be willing to bet will sell better used and be much more easy to get warrantied if something goes wrong


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2018)

Why won't it let me type the letter b by itself?  3 b's as in browning, benelli, Beretta


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks Mizz


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 11, 2018)

That said, what’s a good 3B gun that’s still easy on the wallet? I know you get what you pay for, but thinking $1k as a cap on budget. 

I’ve got 2 Arkansas trips lined up this year and wanting something that will perform.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 11, 2018)

FOLES55 said:


> That said, what’s a good 3B gun that’s still easy on the wallet? I know you get what you pay for, but thinking $1k as a cap on budget.
> 
> I’ve got 2 Arkansas trips lined up this year and wanting something that will perform.


REMINGTON WINGMASTER  870 Special purpose, Ya got shuck it but it's a TUFF shotgun, KILLS ducks as dead as any of the 3 B's shotguns,1/2 the price.. I own the 3 B's all fine shotgun and my 870's are my go to weapon in the duck blind for 58 years.


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 11, 2018)

My boy has the new Browning A5 and loves it   ... I have 2 of the older Benelli M1's that I hunt with ... can find good used on GunBroker ... new  3 1/2 inch Browning Benelli or Beretta auto loader over $1,000 ... I'm sure u can get a Beretta A300 for $700ish ... 3 inch gun


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Sep 11, 2018)

I’ve got a versamax and I love it. I’ve only ever hunted with an 870 and then the last 3 years with it. See if you can find a used versamax sportsman shouldn’t cost you much more than a new v3. That being said if I was looking for a good semi for hunting on a tight budget I’d be looking for a used stoeger


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## tomcat58 (Sep 11, 2018)

love my v3 it has been to arkansas bought it last year


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2018)

You can easily find a browning maxus used for less than that. I have a couple of buddies who have them, they're nice guns.  I saw one on ODT for 750 yesterday.  I would definitely go with a maxus over a stoeger or franchi (under the Benelli/beretta umbrella, but nowhere near the same quality)   I like the benelli guns myself, but to find one even used under 1000 is hard.  I'm sure there are some m2's around the 900 mark used.


----------



## BP1994 (Sep 11, 2018)

I got the Beretta Xtrema A350 last year, Definitely worth the price(little over 1k). I'm sure you could get a gently used model for under 1,000, but recommend it 100%


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2018)

Just a FYI.....2 browning maxus on ODT right now.   An unfired camo 3.5 listed at 1000, and a black 3 inch model at 750.  Check the fit and pointability of all you are interested in, first and foremost


----------



## TexasRed45 (Sep 15, 2018)

I got a v3 2 years ago, Ive used it plenty and I am very pleased with it. It is a good gun for the price.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 15, 2018)

Benelli M2. Best all round in my opinion. Reliable and easy to clean.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Sep 15, 2018)

You can get a new m2 American for $7-800.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Sep 16, 2018)

I’d go with the M2 American. Same price, inertia instead of gas and you get Benelli quality.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 21, 2018)

I acquired Franchi  3 1/2 chamber and broke it in on a Dove shoot.For a 870 man I was impressed, Light weight,points & swings great,kicks like a 410 and after 3 hunts cleaned up easily.Shot  waterfowl loads and very little kick. Very nice gun for the money


----------



## Easygo (Sep 22, 2018)

Please take your hard earned money and buy a M2. If not, you will go through more than several high dollar gas autos and wish you had an inertia gun. M2 gives you everything. IMO perfect rib height, perfect balance, perfect function. On the browning maxus recommendation, I have to say I’ve shot with 4 different maxus owners. Every one was a jam o matic


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 23, 2018)

DRBugman85 said:


> I acquired Franchi  3 1/2 chamber and broke it in on a Dove shoot.For a 870 man I was impressed, Light weight,points & swings great,kicks like a 410 and after 3 hunts cleaned up easily.Shot  waterfowl loads and very little kick. Very nice gun for the money


I won this shotgun son it cost me $10.00s for the winning ticket.And that $10.00 was HARD EARNED. ?


----------



## Easygo (Sep 23, 2018)

DRBugman85 said:


> I won this shotgun son it cost me $10.00s for the winning ticket.And that $10.00 was HARD EARNED. ?



My message was intended for the op. I agree with you, if I won one for 10 bucks then I’d be sticking with it as well. Seeing as how the op doesn’t seem to have your luck , I’ll say it again. I hope he puts his money in a M2


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 23, 2018)

Easygo said:


> My message was intended for the op. I agree with you, if I won one for 10 bucks then I’d be sticking with it as well. Seeing as how the op doesn’t seem to have your luck , I’ll say it again. I hope he puts his money in a M2


I have Beretta's, Browning, Benelli,Winchester, Remington, Stoeger and Franchi,Won the Winchester SX 3 last year and a Franchi 2 weeks ago and all shoot great just saying the Franchi for the money is a fine a weapon is any of them. NOTHING has held up as good as the Remington 870 (6) in the safe and my go to weapon for waterfowl, It's was a opinion.To each thier on.✌


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Sep 28, 2018)

Easygo said:


> Please take your hard earned money and buy a M2. If not, you will go through more than several high dollar gas autos and wish you had an inertia gun. M2 gives you everything. IMO perfect rib height, perfect balance, perfect function. On the browning maxus recommendation, I have to say I’ve shot with 4 different maxus owners. Every one was a jam o matic



I agree. I think Browning’s have fallen off the last few years. My buddy had a new A5 that did nothing but cause problems. Failure to cycle 1 1/8oz dove loads, camo dip wiped off the barrel during regular cleaning, failure to eject duck loads, bolt seized to the rear after sending a shell into the action from the tube. He got rid of it and bought an M2 like I told him to do originally.


----------



## bloody marsh (Sep 28, 2018)

The Franchi's are great guns, period


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 28, 2018)

Dunn’s sporting goods has or did have m2 Americans for $699.00 and $25 to ship. I ordered two, they’ll roll with the best of them.


----------



## Long Cut (Sep 28, 2018)

Another nod to Franchi’s, mine has been awesome the past 4 years from dove to turkey. For $550 off gunbroker you couldn’t beat it


----------



## FOLES55 (Oct 3, 2018)

So after all you guys help, reviews and price checking I went with the Benelli M2 American with 26 inch barrel in bottomland camo. Now another question to finish my quest, what’s the best choke tube(s) for waterfowl? I’ve looked at patternmaster anaconda and Carlson’s creamator.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 8, 2018)

You did good.   I shoot an improved cylinder extended at most everything that flies.  Don't know the brand.....think it's a Briley.


----------



## Easygo (Oct 9, 2018)

FOLES55 said:


> So after all you guys help, reviews and price checking I went with the Benelli M2 American with 26 inch barrel in bottomland camo. Now another question to finish my quest, what’s the best choke tube(s) for waterfowl? I’ve looked at patternmaster anaconda and Carlson’s creamator.



The factory choke tubes are all you need. I would just buy flush chokes from Carlson if you see a particular constriction you want that you don’t have


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Oct 11, 2018)

I use the Cabela’s Northern Flight choke in my M2. It’s a rebranded Cremator. Constriction is a light Modified which is perfect as a one and done choke. They may be discontinued unless you can find one floating around on Cabela’s clearance or eBay. Or just go with the mid range Cremator.


----------



## one hogman (Nov 27, 2018)

I bought a V3 last year it is an AWESUM shotgun, lighter than most of the 3Bs, cheaper and it is the lightest recoiling 3inch gun I have ever shot, I killed a few duck, Geese and crows with it last year I like mine a LOT!!


----------



## DeereMan95 (Nov 27, 2018)

I bought a v3 as soon as they hit the shelves. The gun jammed when it was new but after break in process it goes boom boom boom. I love it and its made in america as well.


----------



## TexasRed45 (Dec 9, 2018)

I posted on here a while back recommending a V3.  I have it and love it. Up until yesterday when I was having issues with it.  Note, yesterday morning when i was putting on my waders in the barn my gun slid from where I had rested it and hit the concrete, almost broke my heart.  But it wasn't that hard of a fall and it seemed fine, I mean its a duck gun, it ought to be able to take a lot of abuse.  Well now its having some issues firing.  The shell that I chamber fires fine, but the next shell it cycles in doesn't (i pull the trigger and nothing, I look at the shell and no firing pin mark so the pin isn't even releasing).  It gave me more issues so I took it home cleaned it real good and shot it again. Still acting up, not every time but maybe 20% of the time. I think it has something to do with trigger mechanism.  Any other V3 owners run into this?  Will be taking to gunsmith on tuesday, I'll fill y'all in on his take.  Not saying it isn't a good gun, but c'mon I payed for a gun that shoots every time i pull the trigger.  Sure hope a small fall on concrete was the thing that done it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 10, 2018)

I'll just throw this in there.


A buddy called me the other day and asked me how I was liking the Beretta A400 Xtreme that I've had for the past two years.

I told him that it has been super in every way.   I've even used it on the sporting clays course some.  

It shoots any and everything you can think of with reliable precision.  I've run 3.5" magnum turkey loads through it rapid fire....just to see how she'd do.  Flawless.  Their Kick-off stuff is magic, too.


The gun fits me well and I"m very pleased with it.  As far as semi-auto shotguns go...my first choice is still Beretta.

He said he was asking because he saw where the local Cabela's was running them on an awesome sales price and he wanted a duck gun that he'd use on other stuff, too.


----------



## one hogman (Dec 22, 2018)

TexasRed45 said:


> I posted on here a while back recommending a V3.  I have it and love it. Up until yesterday when I was having issues with it.  Note, yesterday morning when i was putting on my waders in the barn my gun slid from where I had rested it and hit the concrete, almost broke my heart.  But it wasn't that hard of a fall and it seemed fine, I mean its a duck gun, it ought to be able to take a lot of abuse.  Well now its having some issues firing.  The shell that I chamber fires fine, but the next shell it cycles in doesn't (i pull the trigger and nothing, I look at the shell and no firing pin mark so the pin isn't even releasing).  It gave me more issues so I took it home cleaned it real good and shot it again. Still acting up, not every time but maybe 20% of the time. I think it has something to do with trigger mechanism.  Any other V3 owners run into this?  Will be taking to gunsmith on tuesday, I'll fill y'all in on his take.  Not saying it isn't a good gun, but c'mon I payed for a gun that shoots every time i pull the trigger.  Sure hope a small fall on concrete was the thing that done it.


 Remington claims a Lifetime Warranty on these guns, Give them a call..


----------

